# Entre lo que me quieres y te quiero



## Gianduiotto

Buongiorno! Secondo voi quale sarebbe la traduzione esatta di questo verso di Lorca? (tratta da "Soneto de la guirnalda de rosas")

«Entre lo que me quieres y te quiero/aire de estrellas y temblor de planta»

La traduzione italiana a fronte dice «Tra come tu mi ami e come io ti amo/aria di stelle e tremito di pianta», ma siccome le traduzioni di poesia sono sempre un po' libere vorrei sapere se in realtà c'è qualche sfumatura diversa.


Grazie


----------



## 0scar

Está bien, también podría ser
_Tra il tuo amore e il mio amore...

_


----------



## Gianduiotto

Gracias


----------



## gatogab

Creo que es mejor usar *"fra"* en este caso, debido a:


> FRA = quando ci si riferisce a DUE soggetti
> TRA = quando ci si riferisce a PIU' soggetti


----------



## Neuromante

¿De donde sacas esa diferencia? Hasta la fecha todo el mundo me ha dicho que no hay absolutamente ninguna.


----------



## 0scar

gatogab said:


> Creo que es mejor usar *"fra"* en este caso, debido a:


Yo iba a usar _fra_ pero me fijé en el De Mauro y es lo mismo. Dicen que alguna vez hubo una diferencia, _tra_ con significado de unión "Tra le due città c'è un ponte"  y_ fra _con significado de separación "Fra le due città c'è il fiume"


----------



## gatogab

Ma io me riferivo a:
*Tra* gli operai c'è timore dei licenziamenti;
*Fra* la Confindustria e la CGIL, l'accordo è vicino.


Perciò ho detto:


> "Creo que es mejor usar *"fra"* en este caso..."


----------



## abbott

gatogab said:


> Ma io me riferivo a:
> *Tra* gli operai c'è timore dei licenziamenti;
> *Fra* la Confindustria e la CGIL, l'accordo è vicino.
> 
> 
> Perciò ho detto:



Tienes algun lugar de referencia que nos puedas indicar? Porque hasta donde yo se, FRA y TRA son intercambiables. He buscado en diccionarios, gramatica, google y todos dicen lo mismo. Seria interesante saber porque y como tu lo sabes. Ojala puedas compartir esa informacion con nosotros e iluminarnos un poco.


----------



## gatogab

abbott said:


> *¿*Tienes alg*ú*n lugar de referencia que nos puedas indicar? Porque hasta donde yo s*é*, FRA y TRA son intercambiables. He buscado en diccionarios, gram*á*tica, google y todos dicen lo mismo. Ser*í*a interesante saber *por* *qué *y c*ó*mo t*ú *lo sabes. Ojal*á* puedas compartir esa informaci*ó*n con nosotros e iluminarnos un poco.


 
Si hago una tal distinción es porque durante todos estos años la he percibido, me han corregido. Una explicación rica de datos semánticos, etimológicos y de ese tipo la puedes encontrar leyéndote todas esta páginas. O esperar que llegue de sus vacaciones Ursu-lab y Cía.

*Fra<>Tra* <==click


----------



## Gianduiotto

È la prima volta che sento di questa differenza, li ho sempre usato indifferentemente a livello di significato, e nessuno mi ha mai corretto! S'impara sempre qualcosa di nuovo 

Comunque la traduzione _tra come tu mi ami e io ti amo..._ è di Vittorio Bodini, un grande studioso e traduttore di letteratura spagnola, avevo dimenticato di citarlo.


----------



## gatogab

gatogab said:


> *Creo que es mejor usar "fra" en este caso*, debido a:


 


Gianduiotto said:


> È la prima volta che sento di questa differenza, li ho sempre usato indifferentemente a livello di significato, *e nessuno mi ha mai corretto!* S'impara sempre qualcosa di nuovo
> 
> Comunque la traduzione _tra come tu mi ami e io ti amo..._ è di Vittorio Bodini, un grande studioso e traduttore di letteratura spagnola, avevo dimenticato di citarlo.


 
*Yo tampoco he corregido a nadie*, sólo propuse *'fra' *porque siempre he usado esa preposición para referirme a *'in mezzo'* a dos personas. 

Per me si tratta di una questione d'immagine: sempre ho immaginato che* fra *due persone si può scambiare un sorriso e che *tra* quel gruppo di musoni c'è uno che sorride.

Chiedo scusa per la mia tendenza ad immaginare troppo, soprattutto al insigne traduttore, signor Vittorio Boldini, per il mio eccesso di fantasia. Ne approffito per fargli sapere che continuerò a usare le preposizioni come sempre ho fatto e che non c'è niente di personale.

Bacci, abbracci.

GG


----------



## gatogab

_Barone Rampante_ di  Italo Calvino: 
_"Di *tra* le catapecchie si sparse un fuggi fuggi di monelli incappucciati in sacchi, che cantavano: - Ciêuve! Ciêuve! L’aiga va pe êuve!"_


----------



## ursu-lab

Gianduiotto said:


> Buongiorno! Secondo voi quale sarebbe la  traduzione esatta di questo verso di Lorca? (tratta da "Soneto de la  guirnalda de rosas")
> 
> «Entre lo que me quieres y te quiero
> /aire de estrellas y temblor de  planta»



Tra il tuo amore per me e il mio per te / aria di stelle e fremito  di pianta


Così sono due endecasillabi (più o meno, unendo qualche vocale: e il -> e 'l), come nell'originale.


Sei sicuro che la trad. di Bodini sia "tra come tu mi ami e come io ti amo" e non "tra come tu *m'ami* e come io *t'amo*"? 

Vorrebbe dire che non ha neanche cercato di rispettare l'endecasillabo del sonetto... 



Gianduiotto said:


> È la prima volta che sento di questa differenza, li ho sempre usato indifferentemente a livello di significato, e nessuno mi ha mai corretto! S'impara sempre qualcosa di nuovo



Non ti hanno mai corretto perché questa differenza *non *esiste. 

Dal Treccani:
*fra*1  prep. [lat. _infra_] (radd.  sint.). – *Ha in genere gli stessi sign. e gli stessi usi della prep. tra* (*v. perciò questa voce*);  tranne in pochi casi che indichiamo qui di seguito,* la scelta* dell’una o  dell’altra forma *è spesso dovuta*, più che a ragioni di natura  semantica,* a ragioni di eufonia sintattica o a preferenze personali*.

Cioè, si evita di dire, in genere, "tra tre ore" perché sembrerebbe lo scioglilingua dei 33 trentini...
E ognuno ha le sue preferenze, appunto... A volte la cacofonia è addirittura ricercata e voluta con intenzione, soprattutto in poesia.




gatogab said:


> Chiedo scusa per la mia tendenza ad immaginare troppo, soprattutto all'  insigne traduttore, signor Vittorio Bodini, per il mio eccesso di  fantasia. Ne approfitto per fargli sapere [ è morto quarant'anni fa...] che continuerò a usare le  preposizioni come sempre ho fatto e che non c'è niente di personale.
> 
> Baci, abbracci.
> 
> GG


----------



## gatogab

> [ è morto quarant'anni fa...]


----------

